# FR: one must do it



## undergreenwoodtree

Hello,

Could I say "L'un doit le faire, afin que l'un soit sympa"

To mean "One must do it, in order to be kind"      ?????

Essentially, I don't care what I'm saying, whether the lack of context makes a difference or not. The point I'm trying to make is that of using "L'un" to mean "One". I've always just used "on", but recently saw "L'un" and gathered that it MIGHT be an equivalent, albeit a very formal one.....but is it an equivalent???

             Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

According to me, On is more accurate to translate One. Usually, l'un is used in addition with l'autre.

Are you sure it is l'un and not l'on ? Where have you seen l'un?


----------



## veronique.evers

Lacuzon is right, and I would add we rarely use l'un et l'autre, usually in a sentence likefor ex.: tandis que l'un (partait au marché), l'autre (cueillait des roses dans son jardin).


----------



## Jab'

undergreenwoodtree said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I say "L'un doit le faire, afin que l'un soit sympa"
> 
> To mean "One must do it, in order to be kind" ?????


 
Pour répondre stricto-sense à la question, la phrase "L'un doit le faire, afin que l'un soit sympa" n'est pas correcte. Les phrases de ce types sont plutôt traduites par une phrase passive.

Jab'


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

I saw it in a quote by Gabirelle [Coco] Chanel

"Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'un doit toujours être différent"

Are you saying that she was wrong?


----------



## quinoa

Ne dirait-on pas : Il faut le faire, par sympathie.


----------



## Jab'

undergreenwoodtree said:


> I saw it in a quote by Gabirelle [Coco] Chanel
> 
> "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'un doit toujours être différent"
> 
> Are you saying that she was wrong?


 
Remarque qu'elle a dit "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'un doit toujours être différent"" et non "Afin que l'un soit irremplaçable, l'un doit toujours être différent".

Ceci dit, en 2011, la phrase "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'un doit toujours être différent" semble étrange....es-tu sur que ce n'était pas "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'ON doit toujours être différent" ?

Jab'


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Oui, j'en suis sûr. 

Also, it matters not if one uses the subjunctive conjunction 'afin que' or 'afin de + infinitive'. The point still remains whether one can say "L'un".

It seems as though this is perhaps not the case et que la française avait tort.
                 Merci


----------



## undergreenwoodtree

Also, 

Si c'était "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'ON doit toujours être différent" ?....on n'aurait pas besoin d'écrire le 'l' avant on. Si j'écrivais cela, j'écrirais "Afin d'être irremplaçable, on doit toujours être différent"


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

I would have thought it was "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'*o*n doit toujours être différent". But since you have said it was Coco Chanel, I have found the right citation : *"Pour être irremplaçable, il faut être différent"*

So I suppose that your French sentence was a translation of the English translation of the genuine French sentence.


----------



## Jab'

undergreenwoodtree said:


> Also,
> 
> Si c'était "Afin d'être irremplaçable, l'ON doit toujours être différent" ?....on n'aurait pas besoin d'écrire le 'l' avant on. Si j'écrivais cela, j'écrirais "Afin d'être irremplaçable, on doit toujours être différent"


 
En français très soutenu (plus courant à l'époque de miss Coco) le " l' " avant "on" est correct.

Pour preuve : http://www.druide.com/points_de_langue_21.html

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est long !


----------



## Jab'

On ne pourra pas m'accuser de donner des réponses complètes....il y a juste que, sur ce forum, ca m'exaspère les gens qui disent "non ce n'est pas vrai" par ignorance....


----------



## Lacuzon

L'on ne le dira pas, mais en fait c'était une pointe d'humour pour 


> Ce _l'on_, c'est selon.
> Selon le style.
> Le style, c'est l'homme.
> Et _l'homme_, c'est _l'on_ !


----------

